# Rod Suggestions for Osprey Reels?



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

skinny_fishing said:


> I got a couple of nice used Osprey 5000 reels a awhile ago at a great price, but they came with 7' Penn Allegiance rods that just don't feel right to me. They feel....flimsy. I really love the reels but the rods not so much...Anyone here use Osprey reels? If so what rods do you prefer?
> 
> I'm leaning towards a Dogfish Stik because I have one with a Shimano Ultegra and like it a lot, but open to suggestions.


The Florida Fishing Products Osprey reels?
I have one. Worst tangles of any reel I’ve ever owned. 
Mine is on a Bull Bay Banshee. I love that rod. Couldn’t be happier with it. They were a great company to deal with as well.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Yeah, the FFP reels, I haven't had any issues they have been great....Are you using braided or mono?


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Braid. The first one I had was so bad I called them and they sent me a new reel they spooled. It was better, but still very tangle prone.
I wanted in a bad way to love those reels. FFP’s customer service is top notch. When I called and told them the problem I had a new reel in 2 days.
The drag is excellent. The handle is also excellent. Since I don’t buy spinning reels too often, I hope they get the kinks worked out before I need another.


----------

